# Edmonton ALberta-Warning to feral lovers!!



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

they are talking of passing the same law here where you cannot feed ferals or have them near your home

feeding feral pigeons and having them even on your roof!

I have recently released two of my rescues now I wish I hadnt. I am going to take Spirit back, at least she is begging to come inside.....she is too tame and doesnt want to be free  I was too good to her

sorry for the scare title, i originally thought this was for Edmonton!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.timminstimes.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1533435

I've been reading about it. Very discouraging and probably just the tip of the iceberg for feral Pigeons.
Please let little Spirit back inside.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Uh oh..... Calgary might not be far behind. Well, the jerks will have a big fight on their hands from me. As far as I'm concerned, these pigeons in my eavestrough are my pets.... they just happen to live outside. How do they prove they're ferals? Some people keep their dogs outside.... I keep my pigeons outside. They eat out of my hand. We'll see who wins but I'm not backing down (insert swear word here)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Uh oh..... Calgary might not be far behind. Well, the jerks will have a big fight on their hands from me. As far as I'm concerned, these pigeons in my eavestrough are my pets.... they just happen to live outside. How do they prove they're ferals? Some people keep their dogs outside.... I keep my pigeons outside. They eat out of my hand. We'll see who wins but I'm not backing down (insert swear word here)


It's just dreadful. isn't it?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It's like they're sitting around bored one day, so set out to see what they can do to hurt animals minding their own business. Rather like small children burning ants with a magnifier glass in want of something better to do. If only that attention was focused on something beneficial. . .too many pigeons being fed on the street? What about the homeless people _not _being fed on the streets? I guess that's not as important an issue to these kind of people. I don't know if it makes me more mad or sad.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

one woman in my town was given an ASBO(anti social behavour order)for feeding pigeons and gulls in the main st,,shes an old lady,but people complained,,cos of this i do my "feral feeds"in quiet places where nosey pakers and NIMBYS dont go!as for pigeons being on roofs etc,who can really stop them?seems daft


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

It's always best to be covert when feeding. I have two little flocks that I feed, one behind my apartment building in the carport. Because I don't want my neighbors to know, I feed at night when the pigeons aren't around (throw the seed up on the carport roof). I call myself their "Secret Santa" because they get the benefit of the food - the carport roof is their buffet, they come by every day to see if there's anything to eat - but they don't know I'm the one putting it out, so I could pass one of "my" flock on the street and they wouldn't recognize me. The other flock is on a busier street where I get coffee every day, so I feed in daylight and the little buggers know who I am and fly down to greet me. There's a bunch of ladies in an office who step outside to smoke right where I feed (it's an otherwise blank walled building without many pedestrians), and sometimes they pop out for a smoke JUST as I'm arriving with a cloud of pigeons around my head. Whenever I see one of the ladies I don't feed, I just walk by. I'm sure they're totally on to me anyway, but I'll be darned if I'll confirm it by feeding in front of them. In fact, I almost never feed if someone is walking by, walking toward me, or standing there for any reason.

I suppose I *could* go up there at night and put the seed out and they wouldn't associate it with me, but this flock kind of got wiped out almost overnight - used to be 20 birds or more, now there are 5-8. And I like seeing them. Plus I don't like to walk up there at night, it's four blocks away and I'd have to cross a very busy street to get there.


----------

